# sandisk ultra vs hp x705w 32gb pendrive



## piks (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello guys i need a 32gb pen drive that must be usb 3.0 compatible.

Here are my two choices:-

HP x705w 32 GB Flash Drive - HP : Flipkart.com

Amazon.in: Buy SanDisk Ultra 32GB USB Pen Drive Online at Low Prices in India | SanDisk Reviews & Ratings

And my requirements are :-
1>Should be fast on both usb 3.0 as well as usb 2.0
2>Should last long i.e build quality have to be sturdy 
I know the flip mechanism of sandisk is prone to break but i can live with that and i also know that the hp bends sometime at the top because i am an existing user or hp x705w 16gb.

As i have told i already have the hp one thats why i am looking for one different and i found this sandisk the best as per the great reviews of this in amazon.in

But when i tested the friend's sandisk ultra it showed some poor speed when connected to my macbook retina!!

My hp easily gets past 80-90 (read) and 40-50(read)!!

So anybody who have tested both could please put some light on my problem!!

Any other suggestions are welcomed 
Thank you.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

SD ultra is what I suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

+1 to Sandisk Ultra


----------



## piks (Mar 25, 2015)

How are these 2 compared to sandisk ultra fit usb 3.0?Is the ultra fit faster than these 2?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2015)

piks said:


> How are these 2 compared to sandisk ultra fit usb 3.0?Is the ultra fit faster than these 2?



+1 to Sandisk Ultra


----------

